# Интернет > Графика >  Для фотошоперов

## ktona

Сайт для фотошоперов много интересного http://photoshop-planet.org.ua/

----------


## Big Smoker

*ktona*, сюда вообще то.
По сайту - классный, ничего не скажешь. Много полезных шаблонов, клипартов и других полезных вещей.

----------


## elsmir1973

Сейчас таких сайтов пруд пруди - с клипартами, кистями и прочими радостями фотошопера))))





____________________________
если знаешь ЗАЧЕМ преодолеешь любые КАК (с) Продажа квартир

----------


## joy2010

http://www.color-dream.ucoz.ru - кисточки Photoshop бесплатно и без регистрации.

----------


## Dezire

http://www.photoshop-master.ru/adds.php?rub=10 Та же тема

_Добавлено через 39 секунд_
http://www.photoshop-master.ru/adds.php?rub=10

----------


## sizo

http://photoshop-php.ru/ много всего для шоперов....
http://planetaphotoshop.ru/ форум тоже много всего (обучение,уроки,кисти и т.д. и т.п.)

----------


## SmBad

http://dizav.ru/ -хороший сайт для фотошоп

----------


## krat1

здесь таблица  горячих клавиш Photoshop, 
тренажер  горячих клавиш Photoshop
вот здесь наклейки горячих клавиш

----------


## 3ebra

Ох за тренажер спасибо!

----------

